# Shin splints



## tinyme77

Hi,

Has anyone else been suffering from shin splints? I get them after a few minutes of average passed walking (and cutting the grass yesterday). It is so annoying.

Any ideas of how to stop this? They do get better if i stop for a rest but this is a bit embarrassing.


----------



## StntWife

This has just started happening to me too! And I have no idea how to make it stop!!


----------



## Newbie77

Yes me too. I asked the MW this morning and she said its just the extra weight of the pg and to elevate feet when possible, doesn't help that we obviously need to walk and therefore can't have my feet up all the time! It hurts though!


----------



## baby#4due2/16

i got them really bad with my last pregnancy...what i did which Def. relieved them was to eat a banana a day and it really made them stop


----------



## dizzy duck

Yep, I get them too and just have to stop and rest, its a right pain in the neck, I hope they stop for you soon, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## sublime_ivy

oh man i was just gonna post about this today. i am 41 weeks now and my shins have started to really hurt.


----------



## booflebump

I got them from running! Do lots of calf stretching exercises, this will help relieve the pain xxx


----------



## junemomma09

ive been getting them too if i walk alot during the day...i noticed rest really helps me...im not sure of anything else you can do though...hope they get better for you


----------



## tinyme77

It's so relieving to know i'm not the only one. Sadly i already eat a banana a day but i will try the stretches. It does make sense that it is the extra weight as my sciatica is also getting worse. So pleased that i have a desk job. 

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Try this page or go on to the runners world website for more stretches 

https://shin-splints.co.uk/shintreatment.htm 

xxx


----------



## Lou

Hi Girls, I get this when I do too much running on a hard surface. The things that help me are to, take in more calcium, to get shoes that protect my feet and can handle the impact (probs difficult when ur 40weeks preggers) and to use either deep heat, or Ibuprofen Gel, just rub it into where its hurting and it should relieve the pain...

Unfortunately because its literally like the splinting of your shin bone, its difficult to treat, resting is one thing that can be done, but again, I'd imagine you all want to be as active as possible... Definately if its hurting you too much, look into supportive footwear, and deepheat for short term relief.

Hope that this helps - also I'd check that ur OK to use both Ibuprofen gel and deep heat with ur Doctor.


Wishing you luck with the rest of ur pregnancy, and a healthy, happy baby to show for it. :)

Lou
xxxx


----------

